

Benedict Cumberbatch: Julian Assange tried to talk me out of WikiLeaks film - wyclif
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2013/sep/13/benedict-cumberbatch-julian-assange-wikileaks

======
Zigurd
This film may be, in part, be a vehicle for paying off Daniel Domscheit-Berg,
who stole and destroyed a lot of material, including the Bank of America leaks
and the no-fly list. I will avoid it.

